# Scottish wildcats almost extinct!



## coffeefilms (Feb 17, 2008)

Having been posting here a short while and seen what a lot of cat interest is around I thought I'd post up one of my own interests to share a little.

Some of you know I'm a filmmaker (relatively new and not very famous!) and I specialise in filming cats, I got into this a couple of years ago when I self funded a documentary on my own native wild feline the Scottish Wildcat.

These beautiful cats (some pics below) are a sub species of the European wildcat and very closely related to our beloved companion cats; they look very similar as you can see, with the wildcat simply looking that little bit bigger and wilder!

Sadly, the Scottish wildcat is critically endangered; heavily persecuted in the past, today they are actually threatened by domestic cats; there are so many un-neutered un-innoculated ferals and strays running around Scotland that the wildcats have trouble finding their own species to mate with. They are so closely related to domestics that they can mate and produce fertile offspring called "hybrids"; this is happening so often now that the wildcats are slowly disappearing entirely, in fact it is believed only 400 pure Scottish wildcats remain in the wild, and only around 15 are in the captive breeding program.

It is a huge tragedy that few people even in the UK realise is happening, most people have no idea there is such a thing as a Scottish wildcat.

After making my film I got together with a like minded wildlife photographer and we are currently forming the Scottish Wildcat Association; www.scottishwildcats.co.uk (lots of gorgeous pictures and info), the only charity dedicated to conserving the Scottish wildcat.

We launch the charity in the next month or so, but the main campaign is already starting; and that's simply to let Brits and the rest of the world know about these wonderful cats and their threats in the hope it can lead to their saving through more responsible cat ownership across the UK and the rest of the wildcat range (Europe, Asia, Africa).

Wildcats are about as close as you can get to the _original_ cat; domestic cats are a direct descendant and they have been present in Europe, where cats first evolved, for over 12 million years. The same problems are affecting the European, African and Asian wildcats as well so it's important to spread the word on the web as much as possible!

I know this site seems primarily US based, but I've had a lot of interest already from Americans who love cats or have Scottish heritage, and I'm sure many of you will use blogs, Myspaces and other forums so I hope a few of you might be able to help tell people about this very important feline family.

The Association website is under is a little basic at present but has lots of information, some really amazing photography of these rarely seen animals and a few clips from my film as well, I hope some of you will stop by and check it out; www.scottishwildcats.co.uk!

Steve


In this pic by Laurie Campbell you can see the differences between wild and domestic very clearly; these guys take on German Shepherd dogs and win!











And here's one of mine, a still from the film;


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What absolutely stunning cats! And what a sad story.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I am of Scottish heritage, (my name gives that away!) but I am interested in preserving all species. I will certainly be checking your website. My mother never mentioned the wildcat; I don't know why. 

It seems that the zoos and wildlife refuges might be the only hope we have to preserve endangered species. I sincerely hope you can save this cat.

Have you heard of the large, black cat that is sometimes seen wandering parts of the UK? I understand, from viewing wildlife shows, that it might be the size of a black panther. (leopard)


----------



## Angeladeedah (Mar 11, 2008)

I actually only found out about this the other week there from my work colleague - we were talking about them because they look very similar to our own cats. I will be checking your website - it is so important to preserve our wildlife. It so sad to think they are becoming extinct. My work colleague lives in the Borders and they have seen sightings of a large black cat (panther type thing) down there.


----------



## coffeefilms (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes the "alien big cats" of Britain! Some of them actually do turn out to be real; a mountain lion was found here and numerous lynx, bobcat, caracal etc. all of them wearing collars, declawed or otherwise domesticated, just exotic pets tossed out by idiots when they got too big, so the cat you mention could well be.

There's a lot of people insisting there are entire populations here though which is pretty crazy, it takes thousands of individuals to maintain a healthy natural breeding population and we'd certainly see a lot more of them.

Wildcats are occasionally to blame as they can get quite big and have the gait of a larger cat because of all their muscle, you also very rarely get pure black ones which are called "Kellas Cats" after the little village they were discovered near in recent times, large black cats have been in Highlands legend for centuries though as an ancient spirit called the "cait sith", a large fearsome cat appearing in the mists shortly before a great tragedy befell whoever saw it!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well then, I dinna want tae go roamin' thru the gloamin' wi that beastie runnin' aboot! 8O


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I certainly didn't know these animals existed.
What an incredible looking animal....


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It's sad there are so few Scottish Wildcats left. They are such beautiful cats. The world would be a lesser place without them.


----------



## coffeefilms (Feb 17, 2008)

10 years from now the world is going to start feeling really empty;

Scottish wildcats 400 left
Iberian lynx 250 left
Iriomote cat 100 left
Amur leopard 25 left

And every expert I know expects the tiger and cheetah to go as well, moving on from cats polar bears look like they've had it too.

Humans have never had it easier and this is what happens to nature, we live in selfish times sadly.

Steve


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bengal Tigers are getting really rare now as well.


----------



## gaia33 (Jun 17, 2004)

The truth of the matter is that if people care, they save animals, if they don't, the animals die.

After all the money, time and effort spent in Alaska to bring the wolf back from the brink of extinction, the Alaska Government is now allowing wolves to be shot from airplanes again. Instead of doing the reasonable thing such as trapping/relocating or neutering, they are just killing them and, of course, screwing up the packs' dynamics and the balance of prey and preditor.

As for the Polar Bears, the "global warming" fears aren't playing out the way they thought. There is more pack ice than ever this year and world wide average temps this winter have been some of the coldest on record. I think that if we just leave the Polar Bears alone, they'll be okay since there isn't a lot of people in the Artic Circle. http://www.ncpa.org/pub/ba/ba551/

Also, according to a recent Global Warming Conference in New York, (March 2008) where the many of the leading scientists in the various fields of earth sciences convened, they discovered that the world has been cooling since 1999, and that the decade in the 90s that was so hot was also hotter on ALL the planets and moons in our solar system _and _that the earth warming wasn't caused by carbon dioxide, but probably by the sun.
http://www.heartland.org/NewYork08/newyork08.cfm

It's when animals have to compete with people, are seen as a threat or are exploited for food or fur that the animals lose.

Those Scottish cats are Amazing...if Scotland would make them their "Country Mascot" they could probably save them because people would have pride of them and want to save them.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

coffeefilms said:


> 10 years from now the world is going to start feeling really empty;
> 
> Scottish wildcats 400 left
> Iberian lynx 250 left
> ...


That is so tragic.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Fantastic pictures... and what a great cause. Well done on forming the Scottish Wildcat Association! I'm for any kind of conservation 

The website looks great too by the way!


----------



## coffeefilms (Feb 17, 2008)

gaia33 said:


> Also, according to a recent Global Warming Conference in New York, (March 2008) where the many of the leading scientists in the various fields of earth sciences convened, they discovered that the world has been cooling since 1999, and that the decade in the 90s that was so hot was also hotter on ALL the planets and moons in our solar system _and _that the earth warming wasn't caused by carbon dioxide, but probably by the sun.
> http://www.heartland.org/NewYork08/newyork08.cfm


*Sorry to veer briefly off topic...*

Don't believe everything you read, this conference was a total facade to back up claims by oil companies and the US right wing, ask any real unbiased scientist and they'll tell you climate change is very much happening;


_Founded in the early 1990s, Heartland Institute claims to apply "cutting-edge research to state and local public policy issues." 

The Heartland Institute created a website in the Spring of 2007, www.globalwarmingheartland.org, which asserts there is no scientific consensus on global warming and features a list of experts and a list of like-minded think tanks, many of whom have received funding from ExxonMobil and other polluters.

The Heartland Institute networks heavily with other conservative policy organizations, and is part of the State Policy Network, a member of the Cooler Heads Coalition (as of 4/04), and co-sponsored the 2001 Fly In for Freedom with the Wise Use umbrella group, Alliance for America. The Institute puts out several publications, including "Environment & Climate News" which frequently features anti-environmentalist and climate skeptic writing. They also published "Earth Day '96," a compilation of articles on environmental topics. The publication, distributed on college campuses, featured "Adventures in the Ozone Layer" by S. Fred Singer, and "the Cold Facts on Global Warming" by Sallie Baliunas. The articles denied the serious nature of ozone depletion and global warming.

Walter F. Buchholtz, an ExxonMobil executive, serves as Heartland's Government Relations Advisor, according to Heartland's 2005 IRS Form 990, pg. 15. http://www.guidestar.org/FinDocuments/2 ... fbb2-9.pdf 

The Heartland Institute formerly sponsored and hosted www.climatesearch.org, a web page ostensibly dedicated to objective research on global warming, but at the same time presenting heavily biased research by organizations such as the American Petroleum Institute as an FAQ section. _


Do a quick Google and you'll find plenty more websites saying exactly the same thing blaming it all on the sun is ridiculous; the earth does heat and cool naturally but the point the environmentalists are making is that the heating process has spiked very sharply directly in line with the industrial revolution.

You're absolutely right about things being even worse in human/predator conflict zones but don't even fall for the oil company propaganda that gets peddled round the Internet about global warming being made up by crazy lefty hippies, everyone would like Al Gore to be a glory hound but unfortunately he really is the one telling the truth.


*Back to the wildcats...*

Everyone feels these cats can be saved exactly as suggested; we want to help make them that national symbol, they're such cool cats that whenever you get to tell an unknowing Scot about them they love them, the cats embody that whole William Wallace/Braveheart independent spirit in the face of adversity.

Thanks for so many positive comments!

Steve


----------



## gaia33 (Jun 17, 2004)

Sorry, I have to disagree. Al Gore has been so discredited that the UK will no longer allow his video to be shown in the schools. He is also being sued by some of the scientists whose names and research he used in his book because he deleted/changed various aspects of their work. He is also poised to become VERY rich when cap and trade is passed. He is making a lot of money off his skewed global warming ideas with no real scientific research behind him--and he refuses to debate REAL scientists.

I'm not for left or right--they are both liars and both sides are set to make money off the environment. I'm for the truth--and the truth is, carbon dioxide is something that nature deals with quite well, and I would believe that the sun causes gains and losses in earth heat a lot quicker than carbon dioxide. In any case, I also believe we should take care of the earth and animals, but we don't have to put the burden on the poor or live like cave people to do it.


----------



## lilyb (Dec 21, 2008)

It always makes me so sad to hear about extinction - I wonder what the world will be like in 200 years?! As well as all the cute fluffies there are all the nasty beasties dying out too which could really change the biological landscape  

Great pictures tho - they are truely beautiful animals. I saw them in Edinburgh zoo back in February....magnificant creatures but so sad to see them behind bars.

Edit: Wow just realised how old this thread is....wonder if coffefilms ever still logs on!!


----------



## madpiano (Jul 30, 2008)

I am from germany and I have seen wild Lynx there once, but never the wild-cat. I think it faces similar issues to the scottish wildcat. Not so much being hunted, but cross breeding with domestic cats. 

The scottish wild cat has the cutest face ever. It looks startled and angry at the same time. I just want to cuddle it. 
I hope there is some way to save it. But how would you stop domestic cats cross breeding with it ?


----------

